# Ryobi BE318-2 Repair Help



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

This Ryobi Repair Sheet might help
(four sheets)
Let us know how it gets fixed.


----------



## xepherys (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Bob,

Thank you, but that's the sheet I've been looking at. I removed the 8 screws that are listed as parts 31 and 32. I suppose, looking at it again, that I'll have to remove everything from the left side of the housing as well.


----------

